# NJ DEP Division of Fish and Wildlife -new angler survey



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

All,

I'm on an email list from the NJ DEP. Today I got a notice that they are implementing an angler survey. These studies usually turn out good for the recreational angler, it's a way to document how many of us are out there - makes the scientist and the politicians take notice. Here is the info.
Tight Lines,
Dave


Subject: Attention Saltwater Anglers!

The NJ DEP Division of Fish and Wildlife is implementing a new angler survey to collect information on certain marine fish important to recreational anglers. Current data collection efforts for recreational fisheries are hindered by sampling only a small portion of the fishing public and from collecting only minimal data on discarded fish. Information collected through this voluntary survey will provide data which may support alternative management strategies that increase fishing opportunities for the public.

The focus of this voluntary survey is catch and effort from fishing trips in marine and estuarine waters of the state and surrounding areas. For catch information, we are interested in collecting information on the number and size of both kept and released fish. 

Thank you for your assistance with this project. Please note that this is a new survey, so the appearance of the survey page may change slightly over time - we hope you'll be a regular contributor. We value and appreciate your input toward the management of our marine resources. 

The survey is located at http://www.njfishandwildlife.com/marinesurvey08.htm on the division's website. Anglers are encouraged to submit a survey whenever they return from saltwater fishing.


- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - This message has been sent to you as a subscriber to the njmarinefishing automated mailing list by the NJ DEP Division of Fish and Wildlife.
To unsubscribe from this list, please go to:
http://www.njfishandwildlife.com/lstunsub.htm

If you need assistance please email [email protected].


----------

